# Jade Cargill is sickened by fans who have something against black women wrestlers



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467548526997553160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467549260283584522

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, I like Jade but she's green as fuck and needs a lot of work. 

Not everything is about race, though it seems everyone tries to make it that way these days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*She's not wrong. Becky can be mediocre and get praised for existing while Sasha puts on the best performances in the company and morons on social media look for reasons to discredit her. She's consistently done the best ratings in the company since the pandemic started and people still try to argue against actual facts like that in a desperate attempt to minimize her impact.*


PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, I like Jade but she's green as fuck and needs a lot of work.
> 
> Not everything is about race, though it seems everyone tries to make it that way these days.


*Read the second tweet before you assume she's only talking about herself. *


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

"If you dont like me youre a racist."


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Where does this come from exactly. Is it the response to Big Swole not staying in AEW?, because that has nothing to do with her skin, but all to do with her utter lack of talent and the pathetic ways she tried to shame the people who say so. People almost universally like Ember moon, or Keira Hogan, or Awesome Kong. I adore Red Velvet. But none of this is just because of their skin. I like them for a whole host of reasons. People need to understand that Race actually matters far little to intelligent people than most think.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I assume this is probably more aimed at ridicule Red Velvet got for a botch (and ridicule she still gets for it)

As opposed to how little ridicule others get towards botches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, its twitter - any sort of bullshit opinion you could ever want, you can find

if she is looking for people giving black women wrestlers shit, she’ll find it

i don’t really thing its less or more - its a cesspool out there, there’s no way to guage where the radioactive material stops and where the shit starts (ie> no way to tell if there is a prevalent negative opinion about one general thing)

is it more or less than other wrestlers? Well…. I would measure anything against what I call ‘the Young Buck hate meter’


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

She's the next Chyna in the making, entitled


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I mean most wrestling fans hate women’s wrestling period. Doesn’t matter if they are white, black, Asian.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Who is she kidding were all still looking at her ass. Shes got no personality, thats the problem.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like Jade but I have to roll my eyes when everything gets made about race. She shouldn't worry, AEW is clearly going to push her to the moon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

My respect for Jade has dropped, if you don't want to get like this, then get the fuck better in your wrestling skills. Period, no fucking excuse. NO race card either.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Seriously, Jade should go to WWE where there are people of color. AEW caters to a mostly Caucasian audience!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I love seeing how people on here pick and choose when to apply when nuance. The issue obviously isn't that you can't call Jade green or sloppy. Call a thing a thing. She clearly needs to improve. That said, her situation is similar to someone like Naomi or even Big Swole. I'm not a huge fan of either of their in-ring work but it's laughable to ignore how them being Black women plays a factor in the amount of vitriol and hate masked as critique that they get.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Are people being overly critical of black wrestlers? I don't see it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> Seriously, Jade should go to WWE where there are people of color. AEW caters to a mostly Caucasian audience!


Whilst that's an absurd accusation - I'd argue that the majority of wrestling fans in North America are probably Caucasian. 

But just for clarification:

AEW has 23 female wrestlers on their roster, 12 are White.

WWE has 20 female wrestlers on their roster, 11 are White.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This is my only real connection to wrestling, so I don't see it. She gets more praise than anything. Here at least. I hope this isn't about big swole not getting a push. Bad is bad regardless of skin tone. Ask Brian cage


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> I love seeing how people on here pick and choose when to apply when nuance. The issue obviously isn't that you can't call Jade green or sloppy. Call a thing a thing. She clearly needs to improve. That said, her situation is similar to someone like Naomi or even Big Swole. I'm not a huge fan of either of their in-ring work but it's laughable to ignore how them being Black women plays a factor in the amount of vitriol and hate masked as critique that they get.


They suck. Nothing else to it. Dana Brooke gets shit, Eva Marie gets shit, Nia Jax gets shit, Charlotte gets shit non stop. Everyone gets shit. It's only a big deal when a black female wrestler is given shit. That's when it turns into "oh you don't like me so that means you're racist". Shut the fuck up and get better (not you, the wrestlers that use race as an excuse for them failing).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Where does she even get this? I see white female wrestlers get shit on as well. If you suck, you suck, doesn’t mean it has to do with color. Good lord, put that card away already. People were pissed when Bianca was squashed by Becky. It goes both ways.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

smart mark sterling put her up to this


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She's not wrong. Becky can be mediocre and get praised for existing while Sasha puts on the best performances in the company and morons on social media look for reasons to discredit her. She's consistently done the best ratings in the company since the pandemic started and people still try to argue against actual facts like that in a desperate attempt to minimize her impact.
> 
> Read the second tweet before you assume she's only talking about herself. *


Becky isn't untouchable either. She gets a ton of shit on this forum from people calling her slow in the ring and making fun of her accent, and other stuff.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This ain't if chief. 

I don't know if she's annoyed at fans talking about her and Red Velvet or something, but they are both very green still, it is what it is. Jade herself has her athleticism and look going for her, and honestly that has gotten her pushed much stronger than most women in the company. 

But in reality, people on social media are always going to say shit to you as a performer, whether that be wrestling, music, youtube, art, sports, and so on so forth. Focusing on a select bunch of those people never made too much sense to me, since you're never going to eliminate those type of people from conversation. Assholes will always exist.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Racism plays a role in every facet of society. To say it doesn't is being disingenuous. Yes Jade is green and inexperienced and there are people who dislike her because of that but there's also people out there that hate Jade and other black women simply because they're black. Racism hasn't gone anywhere; it still exists. Even if you don't think that race in this particular case applies your paragraph should always start off with racism still exists as a preface.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She's not wrong. Becky can be mediocre and get praised for existing while Sasha puts on the best performances in the company and morons on social media look for reasons to discredit her. She's consistently done the best ratings in the company since the pandemic started and people still try to argue against actual facts like that in a desperate attempt to minimize her impact.
> 
> Read the second tweet before you assume she's only talking about herself. *


I did, do you have a list of great black female talent that you believe are being held back due to their race? 

Sasha is very good, has had multiple title reigns. I struggle pretty tremendously to cite a list of good examples right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Becky isn't untouchable either. She gets a ton of shit on this forum from people calling her slow in the ring and making fun of her accent, and other stuff.


*But you see people justifying her record low ratings while trying to tear down Sasha for being the ONLY consistent draw in the company. *


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

She was doing so well. But then she decided to go the cliché black woman victimhood route. Next, she'll be claiming the only reason Sasha Banks is more popular than she is, is simply because Sasha is light skinned and biracial. Makes it hard to support a person when they're constantly participating in the victimhood Olympics, and black women are the main ones taking part in it, alongside gays and trannys.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Jade Car Crash fucking sucks. She is rigid as a lamp post in the ring and lacks any sort of personality, the whole I'm that bitch thing is so forced. Being black won't mask it Jade. Focus less on the race card and more on learning to be a wrestler please.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

keep in mind, Jade is a heel, so she is perfectly welcome to talk shit about the fans. In fact, it is her job


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stop playing identity politics and making everything about race. Cody cured racism after all. Most people like Sasha, Bianca, Awesome Kong, and hell even Jacqueline Moore back in the day. I even like Jade. We just do not like women like Big Swole and Brandi because they suck. Nothing to do with something as silly as race.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember, if you’re of color and you succeed, it was in spite of the oppressive white regime. If you fail, it was because of the oppressive white regime. There is no third possibility.

🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Jade crapping the bed throwing the race card will further distance herself from fans.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well personally more of my favourites happen to be black women wrestlers than white women wrestlers.

How would Jade explain that? Am I blind and part of the problem?

I like her too, I never skip her segments, but after seeing this tweet I've got Red Velvet above her now.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RamPaige said:


> She was doing so well. But then she decided to go the cliché black woman victimhood route. Next, she'll be claiming the only reason Sasha Banks is more popular than she is, is simply because Sasha is light skinned and biracial. Makes it hard to support a person when they're constantly participating in the victimhood Olympics, and black women are the main ones taking part in it, alongside gays and trannys.


It's not about playing victim is about seeing society for what it really is. Acknowledging that is not playing a victim. Stop with the nonsense.



IronMan8 said:


> Well personally more of my favourites happen to be black women wrestlers than white women wrestlers.
> 
> How would Jade explain that? Am I blind and part of the problem?


No, you're simply not apart of the group of people she's talking about which is why she emphasized "not all" in her tweet.



Strike Force said:


> Remember, if you’re of color and you succeed, it was in spite of the oppressive white regime. If you fail, it was because of the oppressive white regime. There is no third possibility.
> 
> 🤦🏼‍♂️


Who's saying this though? Or is this just a fabrication in your mind.



Geeee said:


> keep in mind, Jade is a heel, so she is perfectly welcome to talk shit about the fans. In fact, it is her job


If there are a group of fans who dislike her because of her race then she's well within her rights to talk shit about them heel or no heel.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh my god, shut the f*ck up.

People don't hate you because you're black, they hate you because you suck at mostly everything wrestling-related. F*ck me.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> Oh my god, shut the f*ck up.
> 
> People don't hate you because you're black, they hate you because you suck at mostly everything wrestling-related. F*ck me.


She emphasized "not all" in her tweet which means she's not saying everybody hates her because she's black. Why is this hard for people to grasp?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> If there are a group of fans who dislike her because of her race then she's well within her rights to talk shit about them heel or no heel.


Are there any fans in that category?

Can someone show me tweets to show who she is talking about?

Sounds like she thinks most fans are racist. When you say "fans (not all)" it implies most are, and only some are not.

If it's 1% then you don't say "fans (not all)" you'd have a very different way of framing the outliers lagging behind the majority.

Her languages implies that she thinks a fairly large number of fans are racist, and that's what I have a problem with.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I dont see it tbh but its sad she feels that way. I'm black myself if that has to do with it but which female gets crapped on the most in the industry? Charlotte Flair. The males? Roman atleast pre heelturn, Cody. They all have something in common which is backstage power and or the company being behind them. Same thing with Cena. Those are the people that get the most hate from fans regardless of skintone.

Ember moon was pretty over with the internet fans. Obviously Sasha was megaover with the fans back in her nxt days...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What, all five of them?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do wonder where exactly Jade is making this statement from. If it's based on Twitter comments then I guess that it's possible that what she says is true because that platform is filled with fools.

Women that wrestle get insulted regardless of skin color. If anyone is hating on wrestlers based on their skin color, then they don't have a reasonable mindset.

Becky Lynch has gotten plenty of criticisms from some and praise from others. Jade, the same thing. Different people with different opinions. I have seen plenty of women that are white get criticized for their performance in the ring. I know because I have spent so much energy defending Charlotte, Lacey Evans, Eva Marie, etc. Plus others that are black have been praised plenty of times.

Jade isn't exactly polished in the ring. I think that is very much obvious. Even as a fan of hers ill say that. I hope that this wasn't a case of someone telling her, Red Velvet, Big Swole or whoever something similar and then she took as a case of people hating on them based on their skin color. Rarely do I see people in the wrestling bubble hate on black wrestlers because they are black. The sexists are more common.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW is wasting Jade Cargill's talent, she has the most unique looks and dipshit Khan don't know how to use her. She has a manager who sucks at promos in fact she is better than him in about anything. She will have opportunity to make a movie if she leave and goes to the other promotion.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I think she sucks and looks awful. Don't care about her skin color. What an ignorant fool to make it about race.



december_blue said:


> I love seeing how people on here pick and choose when to apply when nuance. The issue obviously isn't that you can't call Jade green or sloppy. Call a thing a thing. She clearly needs to improve. That said, her situation is similar to someone like Naomi or even Big Swole. I'm not a huge fan of either of their in-ring work but it's laughable to ignore how them being Black women plays a factor in the amount of vitriol and hate masked as critique that they get.


Do you have any evidence to back that up?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol i love how y’all freak out whenever someone mentions race


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

My advice get the fuck off twitter and read this site. Unlike twitter we get rid of the worst kinds of takes and expect criticism to not be shallow.

#modsbetterthandorsey


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Are there any fans in that category?


It would be disingenuous to think that there aren't any fans in that category. 



> Can someone show me tweets to show who she is talking about?


She would have to elaborate and further explain who she's talking about. A series of tweets hasn't established that.



> Sounds like she thinks most fans are racist. When you say "fans (not all)" it implies most are, and only some are not.


Whether she believes that or not it's her right either way. 



> If it's 1% then you don't say "fans (not all)" you'd have a very different way of framing the outliers lagging behind the majority.


I personally don't believe it's 1% but I also don't believe it's on the higher end of 90%. Somewhere in the middle sounds about right. 



> Her languages implies that she thinks a fairly large number of fans are racist, and that's what I have a problem with.


I have no problem with it because I'm not convinced that it's not true. I recently went to a AEW event. It's lily white. I probably spotted five black men in the crowd in a few black women.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

This is a great way to get heat if that’s what she wants.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh it's complete BS. Say anything negative about a black man or Woman and you're immediately branded a racist. I've been blocked for "being a racist" because I said Cargill is being overpushed. Just people playing the race card, nothing to do with race just the fact that she's not good in the ring. BTW I'm a fan of Ember Moon and Red Velvet. Heck Shida is my favourite Female in AEW.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

She could really stand to be a bit more specific. Maybe she was upset and those are just the words that flew out 
onto Twitter. There are so many other ways racists can pollute the airwaves, printed word and cyberspace to “share” their racism than by just combing through Twitter. She could have experienced it directly from some stupid wrestling fans in person. Perhaps TK has some exhaustive public surveys and it showed some fans’ opinions that they would rather not share with the media. At any rate she knows more about what racism looks like than I would. I would think that she would have past first hand experiences that middle aged Canadian white males such as myself really know the trials that she has faced during her life. 

She also gave very little information for a subject that involves considerable nuance. It was likely a personal experience for her. If she never brings it up again people should respect her viewpoint and move on.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Are there a whole bunch of racists in this country? Sure. But it isn't always "racist" whenever a white person has any kind of action directed at a black person. The racist term gets thrown out way too easily and actually makes people pay attention less when the actual bad racist shit occurs.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> She could really stand to be a bit more specific. Maybe she was upset and those are just the words that flew out
> onto Twitter. There are so many other ways racists can pollute the airwaves, printed word and cyberspace to “share” their racism than by just combing through Twitter. She could have experienced it directly from some stupid wrestling fans in person. Perhaps TK has some exhaustive public surveys and it showed some fans’ opinions that they would rather not share with the media. At any rate she knows more about what racism looks like than I would. I would think that she would have past first hand experiences that middle aged Canadian white males such as myself really know the trials that she has faced during her life.
> 
> She also gave very little information for a subject that involves considerable nuance. It was likely a personal experience for her. If she never brings it up again people should respect her viewpoint and move on.


This is probably the fairest post in this whole thread. No outright discounting how Jade feels and her experience by using tired cliche speak such as "she's just playing the race card". Your points were fair and measured. Would definitely like to see more posts like this in this forum.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol i love how y’all freak out whenever someone mentions race


And then proceed to show ALL of their ass in the process. 

Shit is comedy.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> Are there a whole bunch of racists in this country? Sure. But it isn't always "racist" whenever a white person has any kind of action directed at a black person.


You're right not all white people are racist but considering the history of racism in this country (USA) and globally black people are allowed to be skeptical. I always have that skepticism in the back of my mind when first meeting any white person. It could turn out that they're not racist at all but that skepticism is always going to be there.



> The racist term gets thrown out way too easily and actually makes people pay attention less when the actual bad racist shit occurs.


This is true to a extent. It's bad if it's easily thrown out there but it's also bad if it's used in reverse as a deflection by racists. Hence the whole "you're playing the race card" nonsense.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I like Jade, she has a great look but can't work yet unfortunately

They should have made her a bodyguard/manager the way Chyna was or how Wardlow is being used then slowly have her start working after she has trained enough and give her actual dark matches that never air

Instead, they team her with some clown called "Smart Mark"


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe this is Jade’s way of communicating that AEW fans need to be more woke or getting them to convince Tony that the company needs more tokenism.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Whilst that's an absurd accusation - I'd argue that the majority of wrestling fans in North America are probably Caucasian.
> 
> But just for clarification:
> 
> ...


How many in AEW roster are Africian champions? WWE had and will have champions of different colors. I am not comparing 70 years of WWE to AEW, but two most recent years to AEW 2 years.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

*WAT*


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

I personally think Jade absolutely sucks. I also think Naomi, Charlotte Flair, Britt Baker and Riho suck for various reasons. None of those reasons are about gender nor race.
There are also many male wrestlers I think suck, and the same applies to them.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Good on her for bringing this issue to light. I can see what she means.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Is she referring to specific instances? do people send her negative comments on twitter about her race?. She is providing a quick summary about stuff that happened on Twitter. The fact that she said "What do some...." means the majority are very accepting of her. If you are getting more worked up than her when she didn't call you out, then maybe there's a problem she is referring to. Hear her out.


----------



## quink987 (Jan 7, 2021)

What’s next everyone’s racist because she isn’t the womens champion and the focal point of the show and not making millions 😩😩


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> Are people being overly critical of black wrestlers? I don't see it.


People are. There are people here who consistently post how much he wants Naomi to be fired.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Flawlessstuff said:


> People are. There are people here who consistently post how much he wants Naomi to be fired.


Really, I just did a search of the last 500 posts of 'Naomi' and 'fire', and just one of the five hundred said Naomi should be fired.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Racism is getting rarer and rarer as the older folks die off and the young folks get older. Hard to believe that more than a few thousand wrestling fans genuinely hate black people.


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

Well at least we now know who Swole passed AEWs race card to on her way out the door


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> How many in AEW roster are Africian champions? WWE had and will have champions of different colors. I am not comparing 70 years of WWE to AEW, but two most recent years to AEW 2 years.


They've had 4 women's champions. 

Only 1 has been white.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Some people have a victim mentality. It's easier for her to think it's because of her skin colour than to look at herself and understand why people are bored with her. It's common these days for people to like being a victim and take responsibility. You see it everywhere.



Blaze2k2 said:


> You're right not all white people are racist but considering the history of racism in this country (USA) and globally black people are allowed to be skeptical. I always have that skepticism in the back of my mind when first meeting any white person. It could turn out that they're not racist at all but that skepticism is always going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true to a extent. It's bad if it's easily thrown out there but it's also bad if it's used in reverse as a deflection by racists. Hence the whole "you're playing the race card" nonsense.


If you meet someone new and you are judging (assuming they might be racists) them already based on their skin color it sounds like you have the issues. This isn't normal behavior.

Playing the race card is a real thing. I've lost count how many people blamed things that happened to them on their skin colour and it's not based on anything. Like I said, people love to be victims.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Racism is getting rarer and rarer as the older folks die off and the young folks get older. Hard to believe that more than a few thousand wrestling fans genuinely hate black people.


Liking wrestlers is essentialy the same as liking actors or sport athletes, it's all about love at first sight. lol It's about crushes. You cannot explain it and it has nothing with race or gender. It's what the heart tells you. For whatever reasons mine was Ahmeid Johnson. When I was a kid I loved everything about the guy. He was like Goldberg before Goldberg, the intimidation, the strenght, the intensity, etc...I could not get enough of the guy. To say people would go out of their way to dislike certain persons of particular race just because of the particular race is non-sensical to me. Why? Because we are all selfish. Meaning, our thirst to have something good, to have great wrestling is stronger than prejudice. Maybe if people happen to not like certain female black wrestlers, maybe it happens to be that they have not met one that they trully like so far.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Racism is getting rarer and rarer as the older folks die off and the young folks get older. Hard to believe that more than a few thousand wrestling fans genuinely hate black people.


I know you live in Australia so perhaps the racial dynamics are different there but here in America racism isn't getting rarer and rarer. If anything it's become more refined.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Such a beautiful woman being contaminated by a toxic worldview.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> If you meet someone new and you are judging (assuming they might be racists) them already based on their skin color it sounds like you have the issues.


I don't know what country you live in but here in America there is a long brutal history of racism that is still prevalent today. To not have skepticism towards anyone white is to essentially turn a blind eye to that history. 



> This isn't normal behavior.


White supremacy/racism isn't normal. Nothing in this world is dealt with on a even playing field. When you live in that dynamic there is no such thing as normal. It was never normal to begin with.



> Playing the race card is a real thing. I've lost count how many people blamed things that happened to them on their skin colour and it's not based on anything. Like I said, people love to be victims.


I believe it works both ways. Playing the race card is dangerous just as well as not seeing race is dangerous. By not seeing race it pretends that these differences don’t exist and that we all start from the same starting line. We do not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I did, do you have a list of great black female talent that you believe are being held back due to their race?
> 
> Sasha is very good, has had multiple title reigns. I struggle pretty tremendously to cite a list of good examples right now.


*Bianca was squashed during the best year of her career because Becky thought it was good storytelling. Thankfully, the fans loudly rejected this and her momentum wasn't completely derailed in spite of Becky sabotaging her.

Naomi's current storyline is a literal representation of being held back for no good reason, in spite of getting overwhelming fan support.*


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Such a Brandi statement to make


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Her, lio Rush, Big swole and that Jordan Miles should start a stable since they all think everyone is racist against them


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm sickened when mediocre wrestlers blame racism for their/others lack of talent.
AEW has flown the flag for inclusivity since its inception - first women's champion is Asian, second women's champion is trans-gender, third women's champion is Asian - do I need to go on?


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *But you see people justifying her record low ratings while trying to tear down Sasha for being the ONLY consistent draw in the company. *


Lol Sasha is a bigger draw than Becky? Lol pls stop already


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

justin waynes said:


> Lol Sasha is a bigger draw than Becky? Lol pls stop already


*Case in point. Becky is doing record low ratings while Sasha is outdrawing Lesnar in throwaway matches and you have people like this making ridiculous statements with no evidence whatsoever back them up.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jade Cargill: I and others black female wrestlers experience racism from fans. 

Supposedly not racist fans: No you don't you stupid green bitch, I've personally never said anything racist about you.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Geeee said:


> keep in mind, Jade is a heel, so she is perfectly welcome to talk shit about the fans. In fact, it is her job


And yet people on here get mad when roman does a kayfabe interview


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Imagine hearing a person say they experience something negative, and making the story about yourself lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> And yet people on here get mad when roman does a kayfabe interview


They're supposed to get mad. So, good for him I guess.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She's not wrong. Becky can be mediocre and get praised for existing while Sasha puts on the best performances in the company and morons on social media look for reasons to discredit her. She's consistently done the best ratings in the company since the pandemic started and people still try to argue against actual facts like that in a desperate attempt to minimize her impact.
> 
> Read the second tweet before you assume she's only talking about herself. *


Becky & her infant daughter were given death threats by fans on twitter because she beat a black woman…

The IWC is just toxic full stop. But don’t act like only black women are targeted. Charlotte receives far more abuse than anyone in the business bar maybe Nia Jax.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Imagine hearing a person say they experience something negative, and making the story about yourself lol


They legitimately dont get it and i doubt they ever will


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> They legitimately dont get it and i doubt they ever will


It'd be so easy to get, if they didn't make it about themselves lol. Like I'm not a fan of Carmella, but I get why a couple of weeks/months ago she said she hates that her success is only attributed to she's considered pretty.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bianca was squashed during the best year of her career because Becky thought it was good storytelling. Thankfully, the fans loudly rejected this and her momentum wasn't completely derailed in spite of Becky sabotaging her.
> 
> Naomi's current storyline is a literal representation of being held back for no good reason, in spite of getting overwhelming fan support.*


Naomi absolutely sucks. 

The Bianca squash was stupid, but let's not pretend that she didn't just win the title main eventing her first WrestleMania. 

She's a poor example who's been pushed very heavily on the main roster thus far.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Oh it's complete BS. Say anything negative about a black man or Woman and you're immediately branded a racist. I've been blocked for "being a racist" because I said Cargill is being overpushed. Just people playing the race card, nothing to do with race just the fact that she's not good in the ring. BTW I'm a fan of Ember Moon and Red Velvet. Heck Shida is my favourite Female in AEW.


The lack of context is the issue. Is she stating that she's been targeted with racial attacks via Twitter on a regular basis? Because there's a far line between that and believing anybody who says anything negative about her is merely doing it due to the color of her skin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Naomi absolutely sucks.


*You're wrong and this just proves Jade's point, so thanks.*



> The Bianca squash was stupid, but let's not pretend that she didn't just win the title main eventing her first WrestleMania.
> 
> She's a poor example who's been pushed very heavily on the main roster thus far.


*No, it proves that Becky is allowed to be mediocre and overpushed while Bianca has to be a top 2 performer in the women's division to be tolerated. *


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're wrong and this just proves Jade's point, so thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that Becky is allowed to be mediocre and overpushed while Bianca has to be a top 2 performer in the women's division to be tolerated. *


Bianca isn't better in the ring than Charlotte or Sasha. 

She also nowhere near the charisma as Becky. It's not all that complicated. 

Did this dude just imply I'm racist because I think Naomi is a poor wrestler? Her moveset is awful, her kicks are terribly telegraphed and look painfully weak, she has horrible mic skills and lacks charisma. 

Good athlete, good dancer, bad wrestler. 

Your implication that I need to judge people differently based on the color of their skin is in fact, borderline racist.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I don't know what country you live in but here in America there is a long brutal history of racism that is still prevalent today. To not have skepticism towards anyone white is to essentially turn a blind eye to that history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging someone by their skin color is racist. You are racist. You are part of the problem! You might think you're justified in being racist, but that doesn't make it right.

If you don't like the the word normal, it's not good behaviour. 

You're obseesed with race. It's strange. Why does it matter that we didn't start from the same starting line? Lifes not fair. Get over it and get on in life. Treat people as individuals and judge them based on their skin color.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Bianca isn't better in the ring than Charlotte or Sasha.


*Bianca is definitely better than Charlotte, as a wrestler AND athlete. Did you even watch the product this year?*




> She also nowhere near the charisma as Becky. It's not all that complicated.


*Do you care to explain why Bianca outpopped Becky everywhere except Crown jewel then?*



> Did this dude just imply I'm racist because I think Naomi is a poor wrestler? Her moveset is awful, her kicks are terribly telegraphed and look painfully weak, she has horrible mic skills and lacks charisma.
> 
> Good athlete, good dancer, bad wrestler.


*See, Naomi's pure wrestling ability is debatable, but when you post bullshit about her having no charisma and mic skills, it only justifies Jade's argument. That's just nonsense. She has one of the biggest fambases in spite of getting the least TV time. There's a reason for that.*



> Your implication that I need to judge people differently based on the color of their skin is in fact, borderline racist.


* The problem is people like you want to jump to the extreme of accusing us of calling you racist when we're simply pointing out that Black women by default receive more vitriol for less than white women. Lacy Evans was allowed to be utter trash for YEARS while people kept saying "give her time" as if she's just started wrestling a month prior. She was given main event feud after main event feud and title shot after title shot while continuing to suck and stink up the joint with no signs of improvement whatsoever. A Black woman would not even be allowed to get to that point by neither fans nor management, but because Lacey was a blonde with big tits, they were willing to keep forcing her.*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Racism towards any green wrestlers is a trend here. It isn’t actually racism so please don’t take my words here as calling anyone out. It is just a wrestling opinion. 

The green are unfairly criticized BUT not enjoying green wrestlers is a fun discussion. Showing prejudices towards a different race is most def not a fun conversation. Maybe the bigger racists would disagree…Keep those thoughts to yourself, please.

There is definitely racism against green wrestlers. Rookies rarely get the benefit of the doubt when it comes to any flaws they might exhibit as they learn them ropes. The inexperienced suck because they are jobbers who can’t talk. The green are regularly denigrated and belittled for having no personality, no charisma and are often immediately discredited for not knowing how to work or simply for starting in an independent. Most often the fan actually doesn’t know anything about that company. They are just proud to admit their ignorance. Like other racists they didn’t form these toxic beliefs on their own. It’s a stance supported by a segment of or maybe even the majority of the wrestling communitythat they grew up as fans inside. I see this line of thinking every single night that AEW broadcast matches with inexperienced or unfamiliar talent. Every Monday and Tuesday the green wrestlers are shunned by the fanbase. 

There is absolutely racism against POC in wrestling. I don’t go there often but I do know that Twitter exists and it isn’t hard to find with the search button. I always saw more unfair criticism of the Asian or Hispanic wrestlers than Black..,but then I’m not the target demo so I wouldn’t necessarily know unless someone like Jade brings it up. As an outsider to the U.S. all I see on their news is race related. Racists today can be racially biased in their wrestling tastes. The less inhibited use racially insensitive language or they simply use a verbal assault towards their target personally.

We can all enjoy our favourite wrestling together here. When the C in POC are brought up the C of these P doesn’t hold any relevance on a message board dedicated to professional wrestling.

Unless you are a racist complaining in 2021. Leave Jade alone. Your personal opinions are wrong!


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Judging someone by their skin color is racist. You are racist. You are part of the problem! You might think you're justified in being racist, but that doesn't make it right.


Judging by this response you really have no clue what racism really is so I'll play pass your ignorance.



> If you don't like the the word normal, it's not good behaviour.


You're not the arbiter of what defines something as good or bad behavior. You simply have an opinion (an uneducated one at that) and I have a different one shaped by historical knowledge and personal experience. 



> You're obseesed with race. It's strange. Why does it matter that we didn't start from the same starting line?


Because equality and fairness matters. I can't believe this nonsense came out of your mouth. 



> Lifes not fair. Get over it and get on in life. Treat people as individuals and judge them based on their skin color.


Now I'm highly skeptical of you because this is textbook white supremacist rhetoric. Life not being fair doesn't mean it has to remain that way. There's no getting on in life until a system of justice is established to replace a system of unjustice.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bianca is definitely better than Charlotte, as a wrestler AND athlete. Did you even watch the product this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Legit DMD said:


> *Bianca is definitely better than Charlotte, as a wrestler AND athlete. Did you even watch the product this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've yet to see consistent great matches from Bianca, Charlotte despite me not liking her, has a long list of some of the best matches put forward by a female in recent memory. 

Bianca is not there yet, her mania match against Sasha was very good, but the sample size isn't even close to being there yet, her body of work in NXT was far from great, it was solid, good at best. 

This entire thread is about Jade talking about black women being unfairly judged due to the color of her skin, I made a comment saying I believe Naomi sucks as a wrestler and you literally stated that my comment above adds merit to Jade's tweet.

Don't backtrack and try to pretend you didn't just imply what you clearly did, it's right there. 

PS : Charlotte and Nia Jax are/were by far the two most hated female wrestlers in the business by the IWC(for good reason).

Two black women literally just main evented WrestleMania, and you're whining about Lacey Evans(who's never held a title btw) receiving a couple of main event storylines. 

Plenty of people receive pushes they don't deserve, of all skin colors. Implying that somebody is racist because they think a professional wrestler who happens to be a POC sucks is fucking ridiculous and the type of trash-posting that has this forum in the gutter. 

You're here all the time, do better dude.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Racism towards any green wrestlers is a trend here. It isn’t actually racism so please don’t take my words here as calling anyone out. It is just a wrestling opinion.
> 
> The green are unfairly criticized BUT not enjoying green wrestlers is a fun discussion. Showing prejudices towards a different race is most def not a fun conversation. Maybe the bigger racists would disagree…Keep those thoughts to yourself, please.
> 
> ...


The media is also toxic and seems completely and totally obsessed with keeping the Country divided and paying little to no attention to the current Ghislaine Maxwell trial that should be front line and center currently.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It would be disingenuous to think that there aren't any fans in that category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this post, you're saying about 50% of AEW fans are racist. 

Is that what you intended to say?


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> In this post, you're saying about 50% of AEW fans are racist.
> 
> Is that what you intended to say?


Yes. Can I conclusively prove that? No, but my skepticism leans that way.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It'd be so easy to get, if they didn't make it about themselves lol. Like I'm not a fan of Carmella, but I get why a couple of weeks/months ago she said she hates that her success is only attributed to she's considered pretty.


Its a strange lack of empathy that i just dont get. Its like black people get this obviously different treatment but we’re not allowed to even try to talk about without some white dude telling us how we’re lying.

i guess the goal is to gaslight people to the point where they stop talking about racism. Pretty discouraging to see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Its a strange lack of empathy that i just dont get. Its like black people get this obviously different treatment but we’re not allowed to even try to talk about without some white dude telling us how we’re lying.
> 
> i guess the goal is to gaslight people to the point where they stop talking about racism. Pretty discouraging to see


I think it's just a culture shock thing. For so long shit like race and LBGT issues were so off the radar, now that they're on the radar folk feel overwhelmed lol.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's just a culture shock thing. For so long shit like race and LBGT issues were so off the radar, now that they're on the radar folk feel overwhelmed lol.


I don't think it's culture shock at all. More like privilege preservation. Got to hold on to that advantage by any means possible.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Yes. Can I conclusively prove that? No, but my skepticism leans that way.





Blaze2k2 said:


> I don't think it's culture shock at all. More like privilege preservation. Got to hold on to that advantage by any means possible.


I'm from Europe. Serbians commited a damn genocide against my people in the 90's. Most of my family died because they hated us because of our religion. Life isn't fair sometimes, you will run into assholes and racists, just like how I do but don't be a victim. Rise above it and make something for yourself instead of blaming everyone else 24/7 for anything wrong in your life. Most white people are not bad. You don't have to be worried they are racist the moment you meet one, just like how white people shouldn't think every black guy they walk by will rob them.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Yes. Can I conclusively prove that? No, but my skepticism leans that way.


I believe fan racism is under 1%, you believe it's around 50%, so we have a major difference in perception.

Are we using different definitions or is one of us wrong?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I'm from Europe. Serbians commited a damn genocide against my people in the 90's. Most of my family died because they hated us because of our religion. My grandmother was raped, decapitated, her body was thrown in a hole with other dead bodies and they threw a grenade in there so we could never recover her body. After all that we experienced, we still bitch less then you are right now dude. Life isn't fair sometimes, you will run into assholes and racists, just like how I do but don't be a victim. Rise above it and make something for yourself instead of blaming everyone else 24/7 for anything wrong in your life.


Acknowledging and wanting to constructively change unfairness in life is not being a victim. Yes, we should rise above it and we should also change the conditions that lead to such unfairness. It doesn't have to be one or the other. Both can be done. I'll never understand this whole "that's just the way life is" nonsense as if it's out of the rim of possibility for things to change.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> She's the next Chyna in the making, entitled


Chyna got massively over and at a time when the business wasn't the most kind to the women


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Acknowledging and wanting to constructively change unfairness in life is not being a victim. Yes, we should rise above it and we should also change the conditions that lead to such unfairness. It doesn't have to be one or the other. Both can be done. I'll never understand this whole "that's just the way life is" nonsense as if it's out of the rim of possibility for things to change.


I get ya man, but some things will never change where everything is perfect. We can't eliminate racism 100%. There will always be people that will hate others based on their religion or the color of their skin, or their sex.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I believe fan racism is under 1%, you believe it's around 50%, so we have a major difference in perception.
> 
> Are we using different definitions or is one of us wrong?


Definitely different definitions.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Where does she even get this? I see white female wrestlers get shit on as well. If you suck, you suck, doesn’t mean it has to do with color. Good lord, put that card away already. People were pissed when Bianca was squashed by Becky. It goes both ways.


Charlotte is one of the better women working major pro wrestling in North America and gets a constant barrage of shit and has been getting it for years now. So I'm not sure quality of work is the issue.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I get ya man, but some things will never change where everything is perfect. We can't eliminate racism 100%. There will always be people that will hate others based on their religion or the color of their skin, or their sex.


Can we completely eliminate it? No, but the answer is not to completely give up and accept it the way it is. Everyday we should be doing something to change things for the better.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Two tweets in which Jade is giving her feelings on bullshit she's experienced and what she's observed. It's her truth and good for her that she's bringing attention to the issue. If other women in the business don't feel the same way then fine, but it doesn't make what Jade is saying untrue.


----------



## hangsmanpage_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Shes Not Wrong …


----------



## hangsmanpage_ (Apr 8, 2021)

How Yall Gonna DisCredit Something She Experienced LMAO


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Blaze2k2 said:


> You're right not all white people are racist but considering the history of racism in this country (USA) and globally black people are allowed to be skeptical. I always have that skepticism in the back of my mind when first meeting any white person. It could turn out that they're not racist at all but that skepticism is always going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true to a extent. It's bad if it's easily thrown out there but it's also bad if it's used in reverse as a deflection by racists. Hence the whole "you're playing the race card" nonsense.


Sounds like you're a racist tbh


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Judging by this response you really have no clue what racism really is so I'll play pass your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You judge people based on their skin color. You can blame the world/history/system for the fact that you do this if you want. The fact remains it is what you do and you have admitted to this.

Your parents failed you. it's important to teach your kids is that life's not fair. Life will never be fair.
I started off in a bad place in life and I've had some very unfair and life-changing things happen to me, but I'm not a victim. I understood life isn't fair and it was my responsibility to change my life.
Being born in America means you're better off than the vast majority of people in the world, but somehow you still act like a victim. 

White supremacist? Because I believe everyone should be treated equally no matter what their skin colour is? Because I think it's wrong to judge someone based on their skin color as you do? Nothing I've said suggests that's what I think. You don't even know what skin colour I am. You're a silly person.

If it helps, I believe you are a poor little victim. Not because of your skin colour, but because of your weak mindset. History and the system have beaten you down so much you now judge people on their skin color. It's sad and I pity you. I hope one day you're able to judge people as individuals and not on the colour of their skin. After all, isn't this how you want people to treat you?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> You judge people based on their skin color. You can blame the world/history/system for the fact that you do this if you want. The fact remains it is what you do and you have admitted to this.


No this is your interpretation of what you claim I do. Racism is intertwined with hate. Do I inherently hate white people? No. Skepticism is intertwined with lack of trust. There's nothing wrong with having skepticism. I don't trust anyone white, black or whatever right out of the gate. That trust has to be earned. 



> Your parents failed you. it's important to teach your kids is that life's not fair. Life will never be fair.
> I started off in a bad place in life and I've had some very unfair and life-changing things happen to me, but I'm not a victim. I understood life isn't fair and it was my responsibility to change my life.


You can do both. Just accepting that life isn't fair is a defeatist mindset. You can change the conditions that make life unfair and you can change yourself. If black people had that defeatist mindset we would still be living on plantations. 



> Being born in America means you're better off than the vast majority of people in the world, but somehow you still act like a victim.


Being born in America doesn't mean one should turn a blind eye to unjust conditions. Acknowledging and wanting to change those conditions doesn't mean you're being a victim. Please stop with this nonsense.



> White supremacist? Because I believe everyone should be treated equally no matter what their skin colour is? Because I think it's wrong to judge someone based on their skin color as you do? Nothing I've said suggests that's what I think.


If you believe everyone should be treated equal you wouldn't be using language like "get on with your life stop being a victim" as if conditions are set in stone and can't change. One should always be actively working towards changing the conditions. 



> You don't even know what skin colour I am. You're a silly person.


You're definitely not black.



> If it helps, I believe you are a poor little victim. Not because of your skin colour, but because of your weak mindset. History and the system have beaten you down so much you now judge people on their skin color. It's sad and I pity you.


I'm not beat down by anything..If anything I'm wiser. I'm able to accurately assess how life 
works and function in it accordingly.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> No this is your interpretation of what you claim I do. Racism is intertwined with hate. Do I inherently hate white people? No. Skepticism is intertwined with lack of trust. There's nothing wrong with having skepticism. I don't trust anyone white, black or whatever right out of the gate. That trust has to be earned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Prejudice against a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular racial or ethnic group."

You very clearly stated that you don't trust white people because of history. You are prejudiced against white people based on history. This is racism. You can be racist without hate. You're making up your own definition of racism. 
You are very clearly racist. 

Treat everyone like individuals. Black or white it doesn't matter. You shouldn't have any opinion of someone based on their skin colour alone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Chyna got massively over and at a time when the business wasn't the most kind to the women


she was a special case. my point was chyna was not actually talented, she just happened to fit her gimmick well and didnt need to talk. Plus was a the right place at the right time. All these people that act like they are the greatest fucking thing in the world acting like they should roll into some place being pushed to the moon when they shouldn't and that is why they haven't. Not saying Jade wont form into something big but its not there yet if it does happen. You will see a lot more of this issue in the coming years in aew, the honeymoon stage is over. We need to stop thinking someone that dresses the part is IT. Time and time again that proves to not be enough.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> "Prejudice against a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular racial or ethnic group."
> 
> You very clearly stated that you don't trust white people because of history. You are prejudiced against white people based on history. This is racism.
> 
> ...


Racism is a power dynamic that involves two elements. Racial prejudice, and social power to codify and enforce this prejudice upon an entire society. Being prejudiced alone is not racism however when back by power, prejudice results in acts of discrimination and oppression against groups or individuals. 

Merriam-Webster’s current definition of racism reads: 

A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 

a: doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles.

b: a political or social system founded on racism. racial prejudice or discrimination. 

I'm not making up my own definition. It's a definition that adequately represents what's going on in the world. So no I'm not a racist.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Racism is a power dynamic that involves two elements. Racial prejudice, and social power to codify and enforce this prejudice upon an entire society. Being prejudiced alone is not racism however when back by power, prejudice results in acts of discrimination and oppression against groups or individuals.
> 
> Merriam-Webster’s current definition of racism reads:
> 
> ...


I honestly dont know why you’re bothering with these folks. Any person that gets triggered at the suggestion that racism exists probably isnt gonna budge on their opinion at all


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I honestly dont know why you’re bothering with these folks. Any person that gets triggered at the suggestion that racism exists probably isnt gonna budge on their opinion at all


I personally don't view discussing racism as a bother. Some will get it and some won't. What I won't do is have inaccurate rhetoric go unchecked.


----------



## Peepaw 1965 (Oct 31, 2021)

The sooner this era of the crying pu$$y is over the better off we will all be. I'm racist, you're racist, we're all racist. Get over it and wrestle and take the heat for being a heel.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Jade Cargill is the next Linda Miles.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I've yet to see consistent great matches from Bianca, Charlotte despite me not liking her, has a long list of some of the best matches put forward by a female in recent memory.
> 
> Bianca is not there yet, her mania match against Sasha was very good, but the sample size isn't even close to being there yet, her body of work in NXT was far from great, it was solid, good at best.


*Bianca has had high quality matches all year with high quality opponents. Her HIAC vs Bayley is easily a MOTY candidate and you've failed to mention that. I'm pretty sure no one expects classics out of pointless rematches with Carmella on random episodes of Smackdown for 3 straight months, but hey, keep reaching and act like it makes Bianca an average wrestler.*



> This entire thread is about Jade talking about black women being unfairly judged due to the color of her skin, I made a comment saying I believe Naomi sucks as a wrestler and you literally stated that my comment above adds merit to Jade's tweet.
> 
> Don't backtrack and try to pretend you didn't just imply what you clearly did, it's right there.


*Because it DID add merit to Jade's tweet about Black women being judged more harshly and you've missed the point again. I said what I said and meant what I said. You're more concerned with being called a racist than recognizing your own bullshit. 

Naomi has botches from the Divas Era a decade ago that are still held against her, but you're willing to overlook Becky botching in the present day in a desperate attempt to push a baseless narrative about her being the biggest star in the company (spoiler: she's not, it's Sasha).*



> PS : Charlotte and Nia Jax are/were by far the two most hated female wrestlers in the business by the IWC(for good reason).


*This weak attempt at deflection does nothing to erase the disproportionate amount of hatred that Black women's wrestlers get in comparison to their white counterparts. *



> Two black women literally just main evented WrestleMania


*And did you miss the (failed) campaign to push Drew and Lashley in their spot because "they didn't deserve it?" Just because you want to pretend like this shit doesn't exist doesn't make it true.*



> and you're whining about Lacey Evans(who's never held a title btw) receiving a couple of main event storylines.


*And here you go being purposefully oblivious to the obvious points being made to detract from the fact that Lacey was given opportunity after opportunity to suck ass on national television because of how she looks. If a Black woman was half as bad as Lacey, she wouldn't be on TV again after the first series of failures.*


> Plenty of people receive pushes they don't deserve, of all skin colors. Implying that somebody is racist because they think a professional wrestler who happens to be a POC sucks is fucking ridiculous and the type of trash-posting that has this forum in the gutter.
> 
> You're here all the time, do better dude.


*It's really not my problem if you can't grasp simple concepts, but I'm not going to stop talking about them because you struggle to do that.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bianca has had high quality matches all year with high quality opponents. Her HIAC vs Bayley is easily a MOTY candidate and you've failed to mention that. I'm pretty sure no one expects classics out of pointless rematches with Carmella on random episodes of Smackdown for 3 straight months, but hey, keep reaching and act like it makes Bianca an average wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's literally nothing simple about anything you're stating above. 

1. Bayley vs Bianca was nowhere near a MOTY candidate, that's right, not close. 

2. You continue to bring up anecdotal arguments, they don't work. You've provided zero examples of essentially everything you spew. ___ were mad that the women main evented. So what? People bitch about card placement every year, it's redundant when they main event and the match is extremely well received by the mast majority of the Wrestling fan base. 

3. Again, who brings up botches years ago from Naomi? Who are these people you're speaking of, where are the plethora of examples here? You're literally sitting here laying down blanket, baseless statements and attempting to pass it off as you adding nuance and it's failing miserably. 

"If a black woman were as bad as Lacey they would've never been shown on TV again"

Again, based on what? You're once again, laying down blanket statements lacking any context or nuance and attempting to pass them off as facts simply because you say so. 

And most importantly :

Me thinking Naomi is a terrible wrestler adds absolutely no merit to Jade's tweet about Black Women being unfairly judged. 

Do you have some sort of hidden evidence to suggest my stance on Naomi is racially driven, there for unfair? I think Carmella sucks, I think Eva Marie sucks, I think Nia is horrendous. 

I judge people based on their ability to perform in the ring, cut a promo, their charisma and their crowd reactions, not based on the color of their skin. 

If you're judging somebody differently based on the color of their skin and none of the things I mentioned above then you need to take a long, long look in the mirror because you come at somebody else accusing them of being "racist".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's literally nothing simple about anything you're stating above.
> 
> 1. Bayley vs Bianca was nowhere near a MOTY candidate, that's right, not close.
> 
> ...


* I think I'll just do it your way and go the no effort, gas lighting response of "none of that is true because I said so." That seems to be the way things work around here.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She deleted her Twitter account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She deleted her Twitter account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












*Yep

She's still on IG though:
*


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> View attachment 112900
> 
> 
> *Yep
> ...


Twitter is such a cesspool of hate and ignorance. She'll be better off without it.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

She’s absolutely gorgeous, but comes off as a complete basket case. She’s green as grass. Simply not ready. Nothing to do with black.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Now Bianca is making similar waves. You all coming for her next?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I know you live in Australia so perhaps the racial dynamics are different there but here in America racism isn't getting rarer and rarer. If anything it's become more refined.


I'll repeat what the great Morgan Freeman said: race is an issue only when you make it one.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Racism is a power dynamic that involves two elements. Racial prejudice, and social power to codify and enforce this prejudice upon an entire society. Being prejudiced alone is not racism however when back by power, prejudice results in acts of discrimination and oppression against groups or individuals.
> 
> Merriam-Webster’s current definition of racism reads:
> 
> ...


Re-Read this bit
"1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."

No mention of power in their number 1 definition of racism. Even the definition you posted doesn't back you up. The idea that only people in power can be racist so is dumb I can't believe you wrote that. Anyone can discriminate based on race. Yes, racism can involve power, but it doesn't have to.

You are racist. Don't judge people on their skin colour! It's disgusting that people like you still hold these beliefs in 2021.




ObsoleteMule said:


> I honestly dont know why you’re bothering with these folks. Any person that gets triggered at the suggestion that racism exists probably isnt gonna budge on their opinion at all


This is a silly thing you just wrote. Please quote one time where I triggered at the suggestion that racism exists. You won't because it didn't happen. I've never suggested racism doesn't exist. In fact, I'm pointing out how he is racist, so I clearly know racism exists. I've also suffered from racism a lot myself.
If you can't read and understand what's being said maybe it's best you don't comment.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I feel sorry for kids growing up now, they won't be able to criticise or say anything negative about literally anyone without someone pulling out a victim card. Say what you want about racism, anyone here that's seen Jade Cargill, or wrestling in general, knows that she isn't being criticised solely because she's black. How many wrestlers do we see get huge hate storms, Bucks, Charlotte, Reigns, Rollins, Becky? Ah, shit, now I can start defending Roman by just calling out people as racist for criticising him, let's go!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> * I think I'll just do it your way and go the no effort, gas lighting response of "none of that is true because I said so." That seems to be the way things work around here.*


Call me old school, but people making statements as if they're facts should be the ones who provide evidence and a foundation to back up their claims. 

Hitchens Razor.

Unless you have an iota of evidence to support your implication that my opinion on Naomi being a poor wrestler is racially driven, you need hold this L and move on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Call me old school, but people making statements as if they're facts should be the ones who provide evidence and a foundation to back up their claims.
> 
> Hitchens Razor.
> 
> Unless you have an iota of evidence to support your implication that my opinion on Naomi being a poor wrestler is racially driven, you need hold this L and move on.


* So as you claimed in the last post, if your assessment of Naomi's wrestling skills isn't based on the diva's era, then please explain what she's done in recent memory that makes her terrible? She's only wrestled a handful of matches on television in the last 2 years and that weren't bad at all, so I need to understand where your head is while making these statements.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> * So as you claimed in the last post, if your assessment of Naomi's wrestling skills isn't based on the diva's era, then please explain what she's done in recent memory that makes her terrible? She's only wrestled a handful of matches on television in the last 2 years and that weren't bad at all, so I need to understand where your head is while making these statements.*


"She's only wrestled a handful of matches on television the last 2 years"

Complete and total rubbish.

She wrestles routinely on Smackdown :

http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/naomi-6578.ht

Naomi wrestles an extremely telegraphed style, her kicks in particular are laughably bad, the majority of the time it literally looks as if she's barely even touching her opponent, let alone inflicting damage.

I could forgive the above if she had an ounce of charisma and/or wasn't absolutely terrible on the mic.

She has a good look, I'll give her that, but that's all she has going for her from my prospective.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'll repeat what the great Morgan Freeman said: race is an issue only when you make it one.


😂 The great Morgan Freeman? He's just a guy with an opinion just like me. Him being an actor doesn't make it more credible.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> I feel sorry for kids growing up now, they won't be able to criticise or say anything negative about literally anyone without someone pulling out a victim card. Say what you want about racism, anyone here that's seen Jade Cargill, or wrestling in general, knows that she isn't being criticised solely because she's black. How many wrestlers do we see get huge hate storms, Bucks, Charlotte, Reigns, Rollins, Becky? Ah, shit, now I can start defending Roman by just calling out people as racist for criticising him, let's go!!!


I don't think people are saying she's being criticized solely because she's black but rather it's apart of the factor. There are those who criticize her because she's inexperienced and are those who criticize her because she's black. What's disingenuous is when people completely dismiss the notion that she could possibly be criticized because she's black. That's what I don't agree with.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Blaze2k2 said:


> 😂 The great Morgan Freeman? He's just a guy with an opinion just like me. Him being an actor doesn't make it more credible.


But what do you have to do with anything?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Re-Read this bit
> "1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."
> 
> No mention of power in their number 1 definition of racism. Even the definition you posted doesn't back you up. The idea that only people in power can be racist so is dumb I can't believe you wrote that. Anyone can discriminate based on race. Yes, racism can involve power, but it doesn't have to.
> ...


Power is synonymous with a particular action. You can't discriminate against anyone without enforcing that belief with action (power). Without action it just remains a thought in someone's head. For example I can say I want to kill people but until I actually commit the act I'm not a murderer. The same applies with racism. You can have prejudice thoughts against someone; call them names and all of that but until you act on it by utilizing power to deny them something (example, you can't eat here because you're black or you can't go to school here because you're Jewish or you can't shop here because you're Mexican) based on that prejudice you're not racist. Being prejudice and being racist aren't the same thing.

With that said I never once asserted that I discriminated against anyone. Skepticism isn't discrimination. Every person I met I'm cordial and respectful until I'm given a reason not to be. I'm all for eliminating systematic advantages and everybody equally getting what they need to get out of life.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> But what do you have to do with anything?


I asserted myself as an example of a common man to make the distinction that just because someone is an actor doesn't mean that their opinion on race holds anymore weight.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She's not wrong. Becky can be mediocre and get praised for existing while Sasha puts on the best performances in the company and morons on social media look for reasons to discredit her. She's consistently done the best ratings in the company since the pandemic started and people still try to argue against actual facts like that in a desperate attempt to minimize her impact.
> 
> Read the second tweet before you assume she's only talking about herself. *


I'd figured you somehow put Sasha Banks in this, you just can't help yourself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The One said:


> I'd figured you somehow put Sasha Banks in this, you just can't help yourself.


*Considering she's a Black woman and the topic is about...let's see...BLACK WOMEN, yeah, no shit.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I asserted myself as an example of a common man to make the distinction that just because someone is an actor doesn't mean that their opinion on race holds anymore weight.


He's someone that is admired by a lot of people and I thought he had a good take. Esp. in a place in Hollywood where there's a lot of vertue signaling and victimhood and whinings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> "She's only wrestled a handful of matches on television the last 2 years"
> 
> Complete and total rubbish.
> 
> ...


*You can't be serious. You just linked profight, which includes main event, live events, and dark matches, to show Naomi wrestles "routinely" while she's currently in a storyline that highlights how little she's used on television. There is even a 5 month gap between August 31, 2020 and January 21, 2021 where she isn't used in ANY capacity. Does the ridiculousness of this post need to be further explained?*



> Naomi wrestles an extremely telegraphed style, her kicks in particular are laughably bad, the majority of the time it literally looks as if she's barely even touching her opponent, let alone inflicting damage.


*Wrestling is a choreographed art. How the fuck is being "telegraphed" a detriment? Everyone knows what half the roster is about to do in certain sequences. They're designed for reactions. I can't believe this needs to be said out loud.*



> I could forgive the above if she had an ounce of charisma and/or wasn't absolutely terrible on the mic.
> 
> She has a good look, I'll give her that, but that's all she has going for her from my prospective.


*And you're just straight up wrong about this. Tell me how a woman "with no charisma" is more over than women who appear on TV weekly.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's someone that is admired by a lot of people and I thought he had a good take. Esp. in a place in Hollywood where there's a lot of vertue signaling and victimhood and whinings.


The issue is that quote backs up this idea that problems go away by not addressing them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The issue is that quote backs up this idea that problems go away by not addressing them.


Being aware that Racism exist is one thing but it's when people make it an obsession where I don't think it makes for a healthy society. Like here Jade accusing people that fans hates black female wrestlers. All it does is create strife and more hate. I cannot understand someone being so pessimistic in her head to create this mindset. I have never even heard or seen anybody say that they did not like a female wrestler cause they are black. Look at how popular Bianca Belair has been. And Sasha. It's more like Jade is more on the manish side which may put people off. Then again some DO like Jade.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Being aware that Racism exist is one thing but it's when people make it an obsession where I don't think it makes for a healthy society. Like here Jade accusing people that fans hates black female wrestlers. All it does is create strife and more hate. I cannot understand someone being so pessimistic in her head to create this mindset. *I have never even heard or seen anybody say that they did not like a female wrestler cause they are black.* Look at how popular Bianca Belair has been. And Sasha. It's more like Jade is more on the manish side which may put people off. Then again some DO like Jade.


This is the problem though, you're trying to determine how she feels about her own life based on what you see going on in her life. Like in what way do you think that's a valid response or fair argument on your end? Even bringing up Bianca you can't ignore how even on here there's frequent talks of her being "too ghetto" to be relatable to most fans. Hell you see it when pretty much all black tag teams are compared to Cryme Tyme. Folk can tell coded language when they read it. 

I'll put it like this, I'm not a fan of Nyla Rose besides that rope hanging knee move. But if she ever came out and said she gets a lot of criticism for being trans, I'd totally be sticking my head in the sand if I said that the hate she get only had to do with her wrestling skills. I'm sure there are plenty like me who legit just don't like her as a character or because of her ring work. But it be willfully ignorant to pretend she didn't get some hate simply because she's a trans woman or that the negativity she gets was simply just trolls who didn't mean it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I don't think people are saying she's being criticized solely because she's black but rather it's apart of the factor. There are those who criticize her because she's inexperienced and are those who criticize her because she's black. What's disingenuous is when people completely dismiss the notion that she could possibly be criticized because she's black. That's what I don't agree with.


So what's the point in talking about it like that if it's not solely the reason? If you fail 99% because of yourself, but then there was 1% who gave you more shit than you deserved, because they hate something about you, what does it matter when you were in control of 99% of what happened? Every single celebrity has groups of people who are gonna dislike them because of the colour of their skin, but that doesn't mean it's always going to be relevant, though for sure like here with Jade, an easy victim card to pull out. No one is dismissing that racism exists, they are merely saying that it's NOT the defining reason in why she is being criticised.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You can't be serious. You just linked profight, which includes main event, live events, and dark matches, to show Naomi wrestles "routinely" while she's currently in a storyline that highlights how little she's used on television. There is even a 5 month gap between August 31, 2020 and January 21, 2021 where she isn't used in ANY capacity. Does the ridiculousness of this post need to be further explained?
> 
> 
> Wrestling is a choreographed art. How the fuck is being "telegraphed" a detriment? Everyone knows what half the roster is about to do in certain sequences. They're designed for reactions. I can't believe this needs to be said out loud.
> ...


My guy the list literally has a list of which event, show she's performing on.

The list shows that she's wrestled a handful of matches on Television over the last 8 weeks, you claimed she had a handful of matches over the last two years.

"There is even a five month gap where she isn't used at all in any capacity see this proves my point!"

A thirty second google search could've saved you from embarrassing yourself here :

WWE's Naomi Says She Underwent Surgery to Treat 'Massive Fibroid'


How is telegraphing moves a detriment? I'm not sure why I'm even responding to this as you're now clearly just playing dumb in order to a garner a reaction. Telegraphed strikes in particular make your opponent look like a moron and make it painfully obvious to the viewer just how "choreographed" what they're viewing truly is.

I can't even believe I just responded to that.

Naomi barely draws a reaction, so you can tell me I'm wrong all you like but the reality is my stance is that Naomi is a below average wrestler with terrible mic skills who lacks charisma.

The andecotal stuff has run its course dude, either back up what you're stating, show an iota of evidence that my opinion on Naomi is racially driven or simply go away.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> So what's the point in talking about it like that if it's not solely the reason? If you fail 99% because of yourself, but then there was 1% who gave you more shit than you deserved, because they hate something about you, what does it matter when you were in control of 99% of what happened? Every single celebrity has groups of people who are gonna dislike them because of the colour of their skin, but that doesn't mean it's always going to be relevant, though for sure like here with Jade, an easy victim card to pull out. No one is dismissing that racism exists, they are merely saying that it's NOT the defining reason in why she is being criticised.


But how can you accurately determine that without polling all AEW fans? Sure you can speak for yourself and say that's not the defining reason but you can't speak for other people.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is the problem though, you're trying to determine how she feels about her own life based on what you see going on in her life. Like in what way do you think that's a valid response or fair argument on your end? Even bringing up Bianca you can't ignore how even on here there's frequent talks of her being "too ghetto" to be relatable to most fans. Hell you see it when pretty much all black tag teams are compared to Cryme Tyme. Folk can tell coded language when they read it.
> 
> I'll put it like this, I'm not a fan of Nyla Rose besides that rope hanging knee move. But if she ever came out and said she gets a lot of criticism for being trans, I'd totally be sticking my head in the sand if I said that the hate she get only had to do with her wrestling skills. I'm sure there are plenty like me who legit just don't like her as a character or because of her ring work. But it be willfully ignorant to pretend she didn't get some hate simply because she's a trans woman or that the negativity she gets was simply just trolls who didn't mean it.


I literally have never seen black teams being compared to Cryme Time. Or heard that Bianca is too ghetto. Maybe we don't hang around different message boards, I guess. What I am saying is that she literally has no proof of what she is advancing. Unless she is a telepath and read people's mind she absolutely has no ground. It's just pure fucking bullshit and whining. It's fucking petty. In the case of Nyla, of course she gets hate for being Trans. But to me it's in the realm of attractiveness. It's ironic because it's the main reason why Jade may get trolls. Because she has a masculin body. Same reason why people dislike Joey Janella. It's a "get off my TV" thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I literally have never seen black teams being compared to Cryme Time. Or heard that Bianca is too ghetto. Maybe we don't hang around different message boards, I guess. What I am saying is that she literally has no proof of what she is advancing. Unless she is a telepath and read people's mind she absolutely has no ground. It's just pure fucking bullshit and whining. It's fucking petty. In the case of Nyla, of course she gets hate for being Trans. But to me it's in the realm of attractiveness. It's ironic because it's the main reason why Jade may get trolls. Because she has a masculin body. Same reason why people dislike Joey Janella. It's a "get off my TV" thing.


 below is just from searching the first page of "Street Profits Cryme Tyme" from January 18 to today on advanced search.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> below is just from searching the first page of "Street Profits Cryme Tyme" from January 18 to today on advanced search.


I don't know Street Prophits so I couldn't tell you if they are similar to Cryme Time or not. But I don't think people making the comparison make that person racist.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> *I don't know Street Prophits so I couldn't tell you if they are similar to Cryme Time or not. But I don't think people making the comparison make that person racist.*


So you on one hand are swearing there's nothing racist or suspicious about the comparisons and on the other hand claiming to know fuck all about The Street Profits? Bruh you have no credibility and should stop giving opinions until you get some. One team is literally a pair of fucking kayfabe criminals and the other isn't, the only shit they have in common is being black wrestlers. But yes, let you the guy who now is totally unfamiliar with one team talk about how the comparison couldn't be dipped in racism.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is you below



Wolf Mark said:


> Being aware that Racism exist is one thing but it's when people make it an obsession where I don't think it makes for a healthy society. Like here Jade accusing people that fans hates black female wrestlers. All it does is create strife and more hate. I cannot understand someone being so pessimistic in her head to create this mindset.* I have never even heard or seen anybody say that they did not like a female wrestler cause they are black.* Look at how popular Bianca Belair has been. And Sasha. It's more like Jade is more on the manish side which may put people off. Then again some DO like Jade.


This is you again below



Wolf Mark said:


> *I literally have never seen black teams being compared to Cryme Time. Or heard that Bianca is too ghetto. Maybe we don't hang around different message boards, I guess. What I am saying is that she literally has no proof of what she is advancing.* Unless she is a telepath and read people's mind she absolutely has no ground. It's just pure fucking bullshit and whining. It's fucking petty. In the case of Nyla, of course she gets hate for being Trans. But to me it's in the realm of attractiveness. It's ironic because it's the main reason why Jade may get trolls. Because she has a masculin body. Same reason why people dislike Joey Janella. It's a "get off my TV" thing.


This is me below just showing proof on the Street Profits below



RapShepard said:


> below is just from searching the first page of "Street Profits Cryme Tyme" from January 18 to today on advanced search.


This is you below dismissing evidence just here on wrestling forum, while claiming to not be educated enough to comment in the first place.



Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know Street Prophits so I couldn't tell you if they are similar to Cryme Time or not. But I don't think people making the comparison make that person racist.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Jones1 said:


> Re-Read this bit
> "1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."
> 
> No mention of power in their number 1 definition of racism. Even the definition you posted doesn't back you up. The idea that only people in power can be racist so is dumb I can't believe you wrote that. Anyone can discriminate based on race. Yes, racism can involve power, but it doesn't have to.
> ...


Damn since when did you become these folks? I was referring to all of the users on here that Blaze has been responding to. Its wild that you spazzed out and thought my comment was directed at you particularly when Blaze has interacted with more than a few people in this comment thread.

You're doing an excellent job at deflecting and diminishing the issue though


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> But how can you accurately determine that without polling all AEW fans? Sure you can speak for yourself and say that's not the defining reason but you can't speak for other people.


You're the ones making the claim, it's up to you to prove that race has more to do with it than her actual skill as a wrestler.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> You're the ones making the claim, it's up to you to prove that race has more to do with it than her actual skill as a wrestler.


I don't believe one usurps the other. They're both apart of the narrative. Can I prove that? No. Can you prove the opposite? No. This forum is just a small sample size of what a AEW fans think.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I don't believe one usurps the other. They're both apart of the narrative. Can I prove that? No. Can you prove the opposite? No. This forum is just a small sample size of what a AEW fans think.


No, they aren't. You aren't ever going to be completely rated on your skill as a person ever in your entire life no matter who you are. People will judge you based off your gender, race, sexuality, weight, hairstyle, etc etc etc etc. It's only relevant when those things are the MAIN part, or even a large portion of why you are getting undue shit. It's not upto me to prove anything, Jade, and you guys are the ones making the claim, so therefore it's on you to prove that it does happen. This is like me saying "Tupac was killed by ninja assassins who wanted revenge for Bruce Lee", and then asking you to prove that this isn't true. You make the claim, so you have to prove it, or at least make a credible logical reason for why you believe it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Cargill shouldn't be learning the business on national TV. She needs at least a year of training before slowly being introduced in a developmental program. It's the same as Kelly Kelly (2006) and Eva Marie (2013?) being thrown out on TV with little to no training


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> No, they aren't. You aren't ever going to be completely rated on your skill as a person ever in your entire life no matter who you are. People will judge you based off your gender, race, sexuality, weight, hairstyle, etc etc etc etc. It's only relevant when those things are the MAIN part, or even a large portion of why you are getting undue shit. It's not upto me to prove anything, Jade, and you guys are the ones making the claim, so therefore it's on you to prove that it does happen. This is like me saying "Tupac was killed by ninja assassins who wanted revenge for Bruce Lee", and then asking you to prove that this isn't true. You make the claim, so you have to prove it, or at least make a credible logical reason for why you believe it.


I get all of that which is why I said I can't prove it and said my skepticism leans that way. Trust me I understand all about if one makes a claim they have to prove it. Me being an atheist I deal with that all the time with Christian apologists.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I get all of that which is why I said I can't prove it and said my skepticism leans that way. Trust me I understand all about if one makes a claim they have to prove it. Me being an atheist I deal with that all the time with Christian apologists.


That's fair enough to feel like that, but it's a dangerous thing to push imo without some sort of clear evidence. You're basically telling young black people "hey, if anything ever goes wrong in your life, just pull the race card and never take responsibility". And right now, that is the last thing that anyone needs, we already have a society of people looking to blame their problems on others


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Power is synonymous with a particular action. You can't discriminate against anyone without enforcing that belief with action (power). Without action it just remains a thought in someone's head. For example I can say I want to kill people but until I actually commit the act I'm not a murderer. The same applies with racism. You can have prejudice thoughts against someone; call them names and all of that but until you act on it by utilizing power to deny them something (example, you can't eat here because you're black or you can't go to school here because you're Jewish or you can't shop here because you're Mexican) based on that prejudice you're not racist. Being prejudice and being racist aren't the same thing.
> 
> With that said I never once asserted that I discriminated against anyone. Skepticism isn't discrimination. Every person I met I'm cordial and respectful until I'm given a reason not to be. I'm all for eliminating systematic advantages and everybody equally getting what they need to get out of life.


Again, re-read this bit
"1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race." 

A belief, not an action. This is the definition that you posted on racism. 

Feel free to find another definition of racism to try and wiggle out of being a racist if you want because the one you posted doesn't help you.



Blaze2k2 said:


> You can have prejudice thoughts against someone; call them names and all of that but until you act on it by utilizing power to deny them something (example, you can't eat here because you're black or you can't go to school here because you're Jewish or you can't shop here because you're Mexican) based on that prejudice you're not racist.


So are you saying if a white person called a black person the N word that's not racist as it not utilizing power to deny them something? You said you can call people names and not be racist. I think the vast majority of people would strongly disagree with this. By the vast majority, I mean everyone apart from you.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sickened by race hustlers.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's fair enough to feel like that, but it's a dangerous thing to push imo without some sort of clear evidence. You're basically telling young black people "hey, if anything ever goes wrong in your life, just pull the race card and never take responsibility". And right now, that is the last thing that anyone needs, we already have a society of people looking to blame their problems on others


That's not what I'm saying bro. I'm saying to young black people that although you're born into an unfair system take personal responsibility but ALSO work towards changing the conditions of that unfair system. You can do both.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is you below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I never saw anybody comparing other teams to Cryme Time. You showed me posts that other people compared other black teams to Cryme Time. But I still don't view people doing a Cryme Time comparison as racist. it's pretty much armless.

It feels like you go on and on just to win an argument. I noticed that you did not talk about my argument that it's all about the visual. And that's where Jade may get her trolling. Don't you agree that logically that can play into it?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Jones1 said:


> Again, re-read this bit
> "1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."
> 
> A belief, not an action. This is the definition that you posted on racism.
> ...


That individual is 100% a racist. They themselves revealed their beliefs and made it inarguable.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Again, re-read this bit
> "1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."
> 
> A belief, not an action. This is the definition that you posted on racism.
> ...


Let's look at ALL of it ...

A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.

a: doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles.

b: a political or social system founded on racism.

If racism is merely just a belief without action there would be no need to design (action) a political/system program to back that belief. That's essentially what discrimination is; I have something that I'm denying you from having therefore I'm discriminating against you. 



> So are you saying if a white person called a black person the N word that's not racist as it not utilizing power to deny them something? You said you can call people names and not be racist. I think the vast majority of people would strongly disagree with this. By the vast majority, I mean everyone apart from you.


There's historical significance behind that word as there are actions of violence and discrimination practiced under the banter of that word. Slavery, Jim Crow laws, murder, etc have all been done out of the ideology that drives the usage of that word.

It's not something simply said in a vacuum. If someone calls me the n-word that means that they've already practiced racism in some form or fashion in their life. Using that word only reinforces the ideology of what they already believe and practice.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Blaze2k2 said:


> That's not what I'm saying bro. I'm saying to young black people that although you're born into an unfair system take personal responsibility but ALSO work towards changing the conditions of that unfair system. You can do both.


Completely agree mate. I can get with it if you were speaking about someone who clearly got more shit because they were black, but I genuinely don't see that with Jade, most people just don't rate her as a wrestler. As many others here have mentioned, look at Charlotte, clearly a top, top wrestler, yet she gets weekly hate threads and shat on non-stop. It's just too easy to say "this thing I can't explain MUST be racism, no other reasoning for it". But yeah if you've been mistreated before because of your race, I can totally understand why you'd be sceptical, I would be, too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I said I never saw anybody comparing other teams to Cryme Time. You showed me posts that other people compared other black teams to Cryme Time. But I still don't view people doing a Cryme Time comparison as racist. it's pretty much armless.
> 
> It feels like you go on and on just to win an argument. I noticed that you did not talk about my argument that it's all about the visual. And that's where Jade may get her trolling. Don't you agree that logically that can play into it?


Chyna looked mannish as hell and folk loved her.

If you can't see the racism in saying every black tag team regardless of gimmick is the new version of the black tag team that was presented as literal criminals there's a problem.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Let's look at ALL of it ...
> 
> A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 
> ...


There were two definitions. You deliberately left out the number 2 when you copy and pasted it. Very dishonest.

Let me copy and paste it accurately

"
*Definition of racism*

"1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

2a*: *the systemic oppression of a racial group to the social, economic, and political advantage of another.
*b: *a political or social system founded on racism and designed to execute its principles"

You don't need both definitions for it to be racism, but you knew that which is why you left out the number 2.


So name calling can be racist when it suits you. What a surprise.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That individual is 100% a racist. They themselves revealed their beliefs and made it inarguable.


As with most racists, he makes excuses for why he thinks how he does. 

It actually reminds me of a conversation I had with a white person who was self employed. He said with the exception of one, every black client he had was unreliable, lazy and mucked him about. As a result, he was suspicious every time a black guy got in contact. I said to him that believing every black person was likely to be unreliable, lazy and muck him about was racist. He was judging people on their skin colour before meeting them. He insisted he wasn't being racist as he was going on history and would be an idiot to ignore it. His way of thinking is almost the same as blaze2k2. Both are racist but believe they have justified reasons that somehow make them not racist. People are dumb.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> There were two definitions. You deliberately left out the number 2 when you copy and pasted it. Very dishonest.
> 
> Let me copy and paste it accurately
> 
> ...


Nope, only backed by action. This is getting redundant at this point. I've said all that I needed to say on this issue. I feel this is no longer constructive so this will be my last post on this issue.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Race Card Volleyball is as much of a guilty pleasure to watch as The Six Degrees Of White Supremacy.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Nope, only backed by action. This is getting redundant at this point. I've said all that I needed to say on this issue. I feel this is no longer constructive so this will be my last post on this issue.


By not being constructive you mean you can't debate against facts. The facts that you posted go against what you were saying. The definition you posted says belief. It's there for all to see. You tried to mislead people by making it seem what you posted was one definition. Not only are you racist, but you're dishonest as well to try to cover up your disgusting views.

One again, "1*: *a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race"

No action is required to be racist.

I'm still laughing at you claiming name calling can't be racist!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Chyna looked mannish as hell and folk loved her.
> 
> If you can't see the racism in saying every black tag team regardless of gimmick is the new version of the black tag team that was presented as literal criminals there's a problem.


Chyna was in the coolest group on Earth, DX and was essentialy just a body guard just doing what she was told. A silent killer. And while she had manly features, since then many women with overly ridiculous bodies have joined wrestling where it's even less pleasing the the eye. And more importantly did not have a Twitter account. It's different today where young stars of all fields are on social media and hear a ton of crap so they think people are out to get them. 

As far as the black tag teams. doesn't mean people say shit on social media that it's legit. People say all kind of shit on the internet to get a rise. Not to mention If Street Prophit would have a name like "The High Flyers" then there would have no way for that comparison to exist. Cryme Time had a ghetto stereotype, maybe if Street Prophit did not want to be associated to that and bet on themselves cause of how talented they are then they would have named themselves something positive and reaching for the stars not anything "street". People sometime do the simplest connections cause they are lazy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Chyna was in the coolest group on Earth, DX and was essentialy just a body guard just doing what she was told. A silent killer. And while she had manly features, since then many women with overly ridiculous bodies have joined wrestling where it's even less pleasing the the eye. And more importantly did not have a Twitter account. It's different today where young stars of all fields are on social media and hear a ton of crap so they think people are out to get them.
> 
> As far as the black tag teams. doesn't mean people say shit on social media that it's legit. People say all kind of shit on the internet to get a rise. Not to mention If Street Prophit would have a name like "The High Flyers" then there would have no way for that comparison to exist. Cryme Time had a ghetto stereotype, maybe if Street Prophit did not want to be associated to that and bet on themselves cause of how talented they are then they would have named themselves something positive and reaching for the stars not anything "street". People sometime do the simplest connections cause they are lazy.


Fucking Christ it's just impossible to admit that some fans are actually racist huh [emoji23]


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Christ it's just impossible to admit that some fans are actually racist huh [emoji23]


I'm not saying they don't exist. But you can't just say something like that out of thin air. How can you even proove that "fans have something against black female wrestlers"? Don't you think it's harsh to accuse fans of that? Don't you think that's fair and that it's good to propagate negativity like that? Not only that but I don't think her saying that will make the fans like her more, quite the opposite. What was her take on when Sasha Bank was tearing it up in NXT and was getting standing ovations or how happy people were when Bianca became Women Champ? You think these fans had a problem with black women wrestlers then?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

In hindsight I wonder if Jade regrets lashing out at the fans and insulting them calling them racists. She lowered her own stock by an unforced error and only has herself to blame.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm not saying they don't exist. But you can't just say something like that out of thin air. How can you even proove that "fans have something against black female wrestlers"? Don't you think it's harsh to accuse fans of that? Don't you think that's fair and that it's good to propagate negativity like that? Not only that but I don't think her saying that will make the fans like her more, quite the opposite. What was her take on when Sasha Bank was tearing it up in NXT and was getting standing ovations or how happy people were when Bianca became Women Champ? You think these fans had a problem with black women wrestlers then?


How about the supposedly not racist fans not turn an issue she says she faces into a them issue? Its just weird to go "oh well I don't see it like that" and "even if it does happen it's just Twitter" when she says she experiences racial problems with some fans. The reality is not everything negative on Twitter is an example of trolling. Sometimes people really are just assholes and feel fine admitting to it online. Just because most fans aren't racist doesn't mean none are, and she has every right to voice her grievances with those that are.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> How about the supposedly not racist fans not turn an issue she says she faces into a them issue? Its just weird to go "oh well I don't see it like that" and "even if it does happen it's just Twitter" when she says she experiences racial problems with some fans. The reality is not everything negative on Twitter is an example of trolling. Sometimes people really are just assholes and feel fine admitting to it online. Just because most fans aren't racist doesn't mean none are, and she has every right to voice her grievances with those that are.


If she has proof of it that it's racism, then show it, show the Tweets because then it's just rubbish. Not to mention she is not every black female wrestler. So perhaps the trolling is only related to her. If she would say that along with other black female wrestlers together then her message would have more weight. Like do a coinjoined public message denouncing it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> If she has proof of it that it's racism, then show it, show the Tweets because then it's just rubbish. Not to mention she is not every black female wrestler. So perhaps the trolling is only related to her. If she would say that along with other black female wrestlers together then her message would have more weight. Like do a coinjoined public message denouncing it.


Okay you're taking the piss at this point


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't randomly believe or disbelieve anyone on any subject. People lie and are dishonest all the time. (look at balze2k2) I've had people make random claims about all kinds of things, but with zero evidence and it came down to their feelings. They feel it happened because -insert reason-.

People are weak and pathetic and like being victims all the time.

I still remember that actor Jussie Smollett who was convicted today. Most people believed him just based on his word. You were shot down if you said you didn't believe him. 

It will take much more than someone's word for me to believe something has happened.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Missionary Chief said:


> "If you dont like me youre a racist."


Im the same way! If a woman doesnt like me, she must be gay!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Racism plays a role in every facet of society. To say it doesn't is being disingenuous. Yes Jade is green and inexperienced and there are people who dislike her because of that but there's also people out there that hate Jade and other black women simply because they're black. Racism hasn't gone anywhere; it still exists. Even if you don't think that race in this particular case applies your paragraph should always start off with racism still exists as a preface.



its weird i have some opinions that others may think of as racist, but i fucking love both Jade and Bianca Belair and think they need to be pushed wayyy over the Joshis of the world.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

MEMS said:


> I think she sucks and looks awful. Don't care about her skin color. What an ignorant fool to make it about race.
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence to back that up?



she may be a bit full of shit on her complaints here, but to say Jade Cargill looks awful is the closest thing in the world to a wrong opinion!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

stew mack said:


> she may be a bit full of shit on her complaints here, but to say Jade Cargill looks awful is the closest thing in the world to a wrong opinion!


 No such thing as a wrong opinion on what someone finds attractive in another person. Maybe he doesn't like girls with better abs than John Morrison.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No such thing as a wrong opinion on what someone finds attractive in another person. Maybe he doesn't like girls with better abs than John Morrison.


i was joking lol.. why does everyone always think im being serious when i say their opinion is wrong? thats the joke its an opinion it cant be wrong!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Okay you're taking the piss at this point


I'm not taking the piss. She is throwing comments out of nowhere saying that fans have something against black female wrestlers. She should give us proof. If not then it's bullshit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm not taking the piss. She is throwing comments out of nowhere saying that fans have something against black female wrestlers. She should give us proof. If not then it's bullshit.


This you below, let's be honest if she gave you a binder full of tweets you'd just mark it as trolling and say she was wrong. 



Wolf Mark said:


> As far as the black tag teams. doesn't mean people say shit on social media that it's legit. People say all kind of shit on the internet to get a rise.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This you below, let's be honest if she gave you a binder full of tweets you'd just mark it as trolling and say she was wrong.


And it probably would be. Again, unless she's a mind reader, it's all bullshit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> And it probably would be. Again, unless she's a mind reader, it's all bullshit.


So stop pretending you're open to seeing it from her side lol. Just say you don't believe a single fan has been racist to her and move on.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So stop pretending you're open to seeing it from her side lol. Just say you don't believe a single fan has been racist to her and move on.


They can be racist. It might be the case or maybe not. But if some trolls have problems with her, doesn't mean they have a problem with black female wrestlers in general. Just her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> They can be racist. It might be the case or maybe not. But if some trolls have problems with her, doesn't mean they have a problem with black female wrestlers in general. Just her.


Yes all racism is trolling and only hopes to her, lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yes all racism is trolling and only hopes to her, lol


What does have to do with her saying that fans have something against black female wrestlers in general? She is not a telepath reading the minds of fans or other black female wrestlers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> What does have to do with her saying that fans have something against black female wrestlers in general? She is not a telepath reading the minds of fans or other black female wrestlers.


Do you think wrestlers don't talk and those of similar backgrounds don't face similar issues. This is about as dumb as saying "wrestlers like Cole have never had a hard time winning a fan over because they're smaller".


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Do you think wrestlers don't talk and those of similar backgrounds don't face similar issues. This is about as dumb as saying "wrestlers like Cole have never had a hard time winning a fan over because they're smaller".


Maybe she did talk to other black female wrestlers or maybe she talks out of her butt.

But How about she changes her wording then. "Some wrestling fans have problems with some black female wrestlers". So she doesn't throw a whole fandom under the bus. It makes in less into a realm of racial stryfe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> How about she changes her wording then. "Some wrestling fans have problems with some black female wrestlers". So she doesn't throw a whole fandom under the bus. It makes in less into a realm of racial stryfe.


Again imagine hearing about somebody else's struggles and then turning it into a discussion about how good you are?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Again imagine hearing about somebody else's struggles and then turning it into a discussion about how good you are?


I don't give a fuck about me. But I think what she said is not helpful to the overall discussion. All it does is piss people off. And she come off like some whiner.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't give a fuck about me. But I think what she said is not helpful to the overall discussion. All it does is piss people off. And she come off like some whiner.


Jade Cargill: Fans be having issues with black female wrestlers.

You: She needs to stop being a whiner and think about the feelings of fans that are cool. How can we have a conversation about shitty fans if she doesn't first call me one of the good ones.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I have to add this here, because it is about us on WF as community, not just the IWC:
You guys remember maybe, when Sasha had her burnout and canceled a talk show after mania. Suddenly some of the "wrestling journalists gossip creators" came with the madeup stories of Sasha&Bayley lieing on hotel-floor and crying and similar stuff, because they lost their silly tag team title. I saw multiple threads on WF with masses of postings, which where dripping of hate against Sasha and many users taking every madeup gossip they could use against her. While Vince normally is a heel here, suddenly Vince was babyface and people on WF had fantasies about all the bad things he would hopefully to do her, hoping for her career completly being destroyed. I highly doubt, that all these guys were pissed about not getting an autograph at the airport, when they stalked her.
I don't say we are better or worse than other places, but we as WF-community should hold back with laughing about some fans be having issues with black female wrestlers.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Looks like she's filling the race baiting void left by Big Swole's departure.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Oh so shes the type of person who takes any criticism about he work and accuses the critic of being racist.

Well I USED to like her, but she is green as fuck, and WAS NOT ready for tv and IMHO still isnt, and now it turns out she a race baiting cunt who cant accept criticism


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bianca has had high quality matches all year with high quality opponents. Her HIAC vs Bayley is easily a MOTY candidate and you've failed to mention that. I'm pretty sure no one expects classics out of pointless rematches with Carmella on random episodes of Smackdown for 3 straight months, but hey, keep reaching and act like it makes Bianca an average wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Sasha, but Bianca and Sasha in no way 'deserved' a main event. Even most Bianca and Sasha fans admitted that the build to the match was pretty crappy and not much happened in the build, even though the match turned out well. Build matters A LOT when it comes to Wrestlemania, and they failed in that regard. Like you said though, fans wanted Lashley, a black man, in that spot instead, so how is that racist to swap one black person out of the main event for another? The fans still want a black person main eventing.

And I'm not the biggest Lacey Evans supporter, but Naomi can not wrestle a lick. Lacey Evans is not any worse than Naomi in the ring, and Lacey is right there after Becky and Bayley as a top talker among the women. All Naomi does is repeat feel the glow over and over. Talking wise, she sounds like she just started promo class a couple of weeks ago and is still in training. Naomi is popular on social media because people like jerking it to her big butt and they find her pretty, I assume, and some women like her because they like her look. I don't personally find Lacey Evans attractive, but she's 50 times better than Naomi as a talker, and that alone makes her far more interesting than someone like Naomi for me. Do you realize how important promo ability is in wrestling? It can be pretty darn important.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I think Jade & Swole suck, but Bianca & Sasha are awesome. Naomi is decent. 

So am I only half racist/sexist? Or I do I have to think all black women wrestlers are awesome to avoid that label? What are the rules here?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am curious to know who are these people who are labelling African American wrestlers. Ember Moon for example is a fantastic performer ad I don't remember her getting bashed because of the color of her skin.


----------

